# new bowls



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Finally got around to putting on the last of 10 coats of poly on some bowls last weekend and got pics tonight.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow!!  Pretty impressive work there. Kinda makes my bowl look............well..........like my bowls.:laughing:
Great job. Keep posting more photos. Every time something gets posted here, it's a real inpsiration to a novice turner. Nice work.
Ken


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Amazing work! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow! Those are fantastic. I have a feeling though that the pictures still don't do them justice. Just looking at them I'll bet they need to be seen and held to be truly appreciated. Great work. Thanks for sharing.

John


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I know very little about turning, but I can see that a lot of talent and patience went into that work. It's awesome!

Rob


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

rocklobster said:


> I know very little about turning, but I can see that a lot of talent and patience went into that work. It's awesome!
> 
> Rob


It's actually about 80% patience and 20% talent. Just takes forever to get all the pieces cut and sanded and glued and cut and sanded and glued and cut and sanded and glued and ... THEN I get to turn, which is fun. Then on to finishing, which I don't enjoy much either. 

Thanks, all, for the favorable comments.

Paul


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Paul,
Those are absolutely beautiful. The shape actually reminds me of the wooden ashtrays my grandpa used to have. All you need is the glass insert to go in them. Very nice designs and finish.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Paul,
> Those are absolutely beautiful. The shape actually reminds me of the wooden ashtrays my grandpa used to have. All you need is the glass insert to go in them. Very nice designs and finish.
> Mike Hawkins


Hey, Mike, Jeez ... I hadn't thought about those for decades but now I remember they were common back after WWII. Thanks for sparking the memory. As an ex-smoker I wouldn't really want to encourage anyone to smoke or I'd try to find those inserts and make some.

Paul


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

P.S. Glad you like the bowls :yes:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That is some awesome work http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/phinds-8094/phinds


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Paul,
I don't smoke cigarettes. But I do enjoy a few cigars a year. I thought it might be nice to have one of those for a special occasion when a few guys stop over and wan't to have a cigar after dinner. The ones my grandpa had were all on stands. They were about the right height for sitting next to your easy chair.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Those are awesome... Id also like some... all the woodworking i do, but i never done bowls yet How Much? for one....


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah, I remember the ones on stands now that you mention it. My dad had one that was just the bowl/glass and one on a stand. I'll see if I can find the inserts. I'm going visiting w/ my son for the weekend and having surgery on Monday and so likely won't get back to you for a while.

Paul


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

nice, nice nice

i hate it when my jaw hits the floor..... the older i get the longer it takes to heal.

looking at bowl like that almost make me what to get into turning.

right now im happy just looking at the beautiful work everyone posts

kendall


----------



## Night Mill Bill (May 7, 2008)

There is a group around here, the Society for Contemporary Craft (I think they are called that, not sure). They are associated with some of the local museums I think. They would display work like that here and there in the city. That's what got me interested in woodworking as a way to make something really beautiful.

Your work is really, really beautiful!

-Bill


----------



## rbragg08 (May 26, 2009)

Very beautiful!


----------

